
Sleeping in Is Slowly Killing You, Study Finds - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/sleeping-in-is-slowly-killing-you-study-finds
======
mattcurtis
TLDR: Sleeping isn't killing you, unideal sleeping patterns are

------
dayon
Completely misleading title. I'm so sick of click-bait.

------
meric
Living is slowly killing me. My birth is the cause of my death...

